# Put the merles together..



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Yesterday (June 7th) I put my merle buck with my 2 merle does.
Hopefully they take and in a few weeks I'll have more merles 

Buck:









Does:


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

They're so cute! I like their black eyes.

The first doe is camouflaged on that background! :lol:


----------



## WNTMousery (Jun 2, 2010)

That blue merle doe is especially pretty


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The does are very pretty


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
Yeah,I'll have to find a different background for my merles & blues,lol


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, it looks like your mice are trying to blend into the walls! Congrats on your pretties. My roan/merle litter just opened their eyes, and they're so cute! Post pictures when you get them!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks 
I'll be sure to post pictures once I have babies


----------

